# Best Linux tool for ripping a DVD?



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2015)

Was going through some old spools of CD/DVD-R's and stumbled upon the only copy of a DVD me and some friends made as our final project in our Film Literature class ten years ago in High School. Was talking to a good friend who is featured in it as well and he wants a copy but lives out of town. What would be the best way to rip it's content so I can upload it to a server so he can download a MP4 or AVI file of it?


----------



## telephone (Aug 2, 2015)

If you want the GUI approach, then use Handbrake. It's dead simple, and gives you a good selection of config options (both basic and advanced).

Use your Google-fu if you're stuck, there's plenty of guides out there.


----------



## Mid (Aug 2, 2015)

won't just a 'dd' work? (or some that makes it as an iso)

I think the time it takes for the conversion could be compensated with the upload. (let the receiver do the conversion if needed). I tried with handbrake (when I was with windows) some time ago, but I remember it didn't work. I used some other tool (don't remember that now) to do the conversion.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2015)

Handbrake was exactly what I needed and worked great. Thanks @telephone!


----------



## AuroraZero (Aug 2, 2015)

I use Handbrake and another called WinFF. Both do a great job and are not hard to use. Yes you can go old school FFMpeg from the command line but that can be a pain when you are in a hurry. I convert some files for my Ipod classic and what not. Sometimes rip DVDs for it and those two seem to do the best job for me anyways.

Of course I run Slackware so I am a little odd anyways.


----------



## Mid (Aug 3, 2015)

Now I recall the one I used is WinFF.


----------



## Scopehosts (Aug 3, 2015)

WinFF will be best one to convert .


----------



## telephone (Aug 3, 2015)

Scopehosts said:


> WinFF will be best one to convert .



And why is it the *best* one to convert? It's the same as any other GUI converter, just a glorified wrapper around FFmpeg. Not to mention there hasn't been a new release since 2013.


----------



## ServerluxDE (Aug 6, 2015)

I use acidgrip works fine.


----------

